# Pricing 40 S&W ammo and performance



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I was browsing Ammo To Go doing comparison and I found Fiocchi interesting.

Corbon - 135 JHP - 526 fpe - 1325 fps - 20 rnd - $24

Fiocchi - 165 JHP - 492 fpe - 1160 fps - 50 rnd - $20

Remington - 155 JHP - 499 fpe - 1205 fps - 50 rnd - $35

Speer - 155 GDHP - 496 fpe - 1200 fps - 50 rnd - $35

Winchester - 155 STHP - 500 fpe - 1205 fps - 50 rnd - $34

Winchester - 165 PDX1 - 476 fpe - 1140 fps - 20 rnd - $21

Fiocchi is $20 for 50 and pretty much up there with the guys. I already have the PDX1 from Wally but I'd like to order online to stock up and maybe stock up on 9mm too. What do y'all think of Fiocchi? Any of y'all shot any?


----------

